

The starwars.yahoo.com website will be closing - datums
http://help.yahoo.com/l/us/yahoo/worlds/starwars/index.html

======
redorb
I wasn't aware of the sub-domain; but here is the archive.org showing a few
pages in 99,01,03 then steady from 2007-Dec 15th 2009

<http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://starwars.yahoo.com>

~ seems this was developed first (in 2007) as a way to help move the game
"force unleashed"

